# Another nubbed Sadasa EL



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been rolling more of my "brand" due to the phenomenal response from you all here...I should have some ready by June 8thish. I have been experimenting with my moisturizing process (using different liquids) and have some nice smelling Sadasa ELVS coming as well. 

Now that I have more of my own brand around that I smoke regularly (cuz I love them...hey I am bias!), I think I will be selling off some of purchased items that I won't get to smoking. I am putting all the funds towards the "twins fund"!!! Look for a bunch of stuff from me in the buy, sell, trade section in the next few days!

And for those that were interested in getting some of my rolled cigars (Sadasa), look for a PM from me late next week!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice picture ,look at those trimmed finger nails...


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

You know, I almost grabbed the nail clippers this morning too


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't wait...they look gooood.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks Good!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

nice pic...thx for sharing.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds like a plan--Always appreciate clean nails in a pic


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Like to try one


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks good


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Posted my "Twins Fund" list of cigars for sale...thanks all!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

would love to try a stick or 2 of your smokes Sam.


----------

